# BOOSTER SON I MAC



## jJACK (3 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un imac rev.b , et  je voudrais l'avis d'autres personne sur les carte accélératrices . Je pense surtout à la carte de chez sonnet , qui doit sortir en octobre , et devrais booster ma machine à 400mhz avec en prime un port firewire . Est il réellement réalisable de faire  la manip soit même ? , et qu'elle niveau de compatibilitée avenir , tant en logiciels que matériel une telle opération m'assure t elle ?
Si quelqu'un a déja fait une tel transformation , j'attends ses impressions .
  Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2001)

salut !
Pour ce qui est de changer la carte, tu devrais y arriver seul si tu es un peu bricoleur (3 vis au total à enlever). En plus, ya de nombreux sites qui expliquent ca très bien. C'est un peu fastidieux surtout au remontage, je pense que pour les nouveaux imac ca doit etre plus facile. Le changement de la carte processeur ne pose en lui même aucun problème, on la sort de son connecteur, on récupère la mémoire vive pour la nouvelle carte (compatibilité à voir ??) et on réinsère la nouvelle carte à la place de l'ancienne. Le plus dur comme je le disais est "de tout remettre dans la boite". Pour le connecteur firewire, je sais pas trop, je pense qu'il faut perser un "trou" dans le panneau des connecteurs sur le coté(usb, modem, ethernet, son).
De l'utilité de changer la carte processeur ? Moi je ne suis pas trop favorable, car si la carte sonnet a l'air interessante (upgrade + firewire), le gros gros problème c'est la vidéo d'origine du rev b : elle n'est pas upgradable puisque soudée sur carte mère, et fanchement pas terrible (plafonnée à 6Mo, ati 3D rage pro 64). C'est surtout ca qui me fait me poser des questions...
Pour la compatibilité, Sonnet annonce je crois (de mémoire) une compatibilité os X, donc ca devrait être interessant...(parce que os X sur un 233Mhz...bof)
Voila ....


----------



## jJACK (4 Octobre 2001)

Merci de tes lumieres chr$ , je suis un plus rassuré sur une solution d'évolution de mon imac .
Néanmoins je ne connais pas les distributeurs de Sonnet
(je suis à Reims , Tours c'est bien aussi , je connais)
J' espére d'autres avis.


----------

